# A-MAZE-N Products FREE SHIPPING Extended Thru 9/6/12!!



## tjohnson (Sep 3, 2012)

I ran a "Labor Day Special" for Free Shipping On All Orders of $59.98 and Over

This deal was so successful, that I'm gonna extend it thru 9/8/12 for SMF Members Only!!!

Coupon Code = SMFSHIPFREE

Continental U.S. Only

THX!!!

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 3, 2012)

thats a awesome deal Todd. Thanks for being a great sponsor.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome job Todd - looks like the lake really helped us


----------



## jerry hines (Sep 11, 2012)

Do ya have a 9-11 spacial? was going to order the 6x8 and a mix of pellets and dust? for a masterbuilt 40


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 11, 2012)

Jerry Hines said:


> Do ya have a 9-11 spacial? was going to order the 6x8 and a mix of pellets and dust? for a masterbuilt 40


You are going to want to order the AMNPS which only comes in one size. It is also the only smoker that does both dust and pellets.  I have no idea if he is running another special right now


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2012)

How about I extend the Labor Day Special until 9/15/12

Free Shipping....Again!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2012)

Jerry Hines said:


> Do ya have a 9-11 spacial? was going to order the 6x8 and a mix of pellets and dust? for a masterbuilt 40


Buy the AMNPS and pellets for your MES 40

Maybe (1) bag of sawdust to try

TJ


----------



## jerry hines (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks,  Dang I wish i would have seen this yesterday,  I went ahead and ordered it today got the one you suggested. AMNPS with pellets and saw dust thing,  got the Pitmaster Choice,  cant wait to do the 3-2-1 Ribs with it.


----------



## linguica (Sep 16, 2012)

I ordered one last week and it will be here on Tuesday 9/18. Got the smoker uncovered an cleaned up. Duck breasts and store bought slab bacon thawing out in frig next to a case Boston Ale.

OK Fed X.....bring it on!


----------



## rickypro (Sep 16, 2012)

I ordered an 18" tube and a variety of pellets last week as well.  It will be here tomorrow.  I have a 10 lb butt thawing in the fridge to smoke up next weekend.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## rickypro (Sep 17, 2012)

18 inch tube arrived today.  Here is my placement. 













tube.JPG



__ rickypro
__ Sep 17, 2012






I didn't want to put it in the bottom because I thought it might be too close to the direct flame.  Sitting on top of the sand puts it pretty close to the bottom vents so hopefully it will work well here.

I have seasoned the tube and it has been burning at 240 degrees for about 30 minutes and looks great!  Perfect amount of smoke and a constant amount.  I only filled the tube 1/2 way so I will see how long it lasts.


----------



## rickypro (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, it has been going strong for 3 1/2 hours and I had it about 1/2 full of pellets!  Very pleased with the results.  This is going to make it much easier to set it and leave it and possibly get some sleep for those overnight smokes.

If you are on the fence, I would highly recommend the tube smoker.


----------



## jerry hines (Sep 18, 2012)

Todd is the Man,  thanks   I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 19, 2012)

i've used damn near all of todd's creations and i can say i had great results with all of them..........if yer on the fence, don't be!


----------

